# Who knew pidgies like being kissed?



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

My parrots are used to being kissed. Some like it more than others. Clyde will even kiss me back. So naturally, I kiss Maggie, too. At first she'd rear back and give a sort of OOMPH sound like, "Taking some serious liberties there, MOM!" but she likes it now and will even ask for a kiss. She'll get up on my chest and make the sort of grunty noise she makes when she's feeling especially cuddly and then she snuggles right down under my chin and lets me kiss her as much as I want. I can kiss her cheek or the top of her head or her wing or her back and even her chest. Even Clyde isn't sure about the chest thing, but Maggie doesn't mind. 

You know, if people who think of pigeons as pests would bother to get to know one, they'd find out how sweet and friendly they really are.


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

My "Dovey" always enjoys cuddling and kisses. But, his very favorite thing is to be gently petted down his back. He goes into a trance!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Some of my doves like kisses, too. Mostly, it's the babies.  I think Edmund likes it too, but doesn't want to show it. (He's kind of a snobby little thing.)


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie loves petting. She goes into a trance, too, especially if I stroke her neck feathers and face. If I stop, she starts preening my hand urgently. LOL "No, no, don't STOP!!!" Today, I set her down and went to the bedroom to fold laundry and she zoomed after me so fast she passed me and ended up sitting in the middle of the bed waiting for me to catch up.


----------



## Piggythepigeon (Jun 28, 2011)

My bird, Piggy, loves attention. She is our only bird, and she is okay with me holding her in my hands and with me petting her. She follows me EVERYWHERE around the house. My family has a cranky parrot and even he (the parrot) loves kisses.


----------

